# MASCAR Awards Races



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR is celebrating the end of another successful racing season with our annual Awards races, on Robbie Whiteed's new TKO six lane routed track in WIlliamsburg, VA on Saturday July 10th. We had 36 racers join us over the 14 races since last September. We would like to invite everyone to join us as we have round robin racing for the BeachJet and Super Stock classes and award trophies for the season. 

Door prizes to be furnished by Steve Jones Lexan Painted bodies and brp's Bat-Jet racing resin bodies. 

Track opens at 8am, with racing from 11am. There will a $10 entry fee for food and racing. 

Track pix of the inaugural races on Robby's great facility and directions, easily reached, just off of Interstate 64 at the Lightfoot exit;
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Our group's end of season Awards races was our first visit to Robby Whiteed's fantastic facility in Williamsburg, VA, this past Saturday. A good crowd was assembled as we did round robins for T-Jets and Super Stock magnet cars, giving Robby's TKO six lane tracks it's first official races. With hardly any practice Dan Mueller, had a jet of BeachJet to really make use of those 20 foot straights and wide, sweeping corners. Behind Dan, Don Berbel, Robby Whiteed and Lewis Wuori battled for the next positions. Mark Smith, MASCAR's President/Treasurer, handed out the awards for the Modified/Super Stock magnet class and the BeachJet T-Jet class. The season saw 36 drivers receive points, and the Overall trophies were awarded, with Tom Bowman, taking his first championship, followed by Jeff Crabtree, Mark Smith, Tim Keevin, Dan Mueller, Ronnie Jamerson, Bubba Milholen, and Steve Jones.

The annual meeting then commenced, with Mark Smith, reelected as President/Treasurer, and the other officers also reelected: Dan Mueller as Vice President, Ronnie Jamerson as Tech Inspector, and Tom Bowman as Club Historian. There were no changes in the rules adopted, with the club deciding to adopt a "Wait and see" policy as to Super Stock magnet rules, until UFHORA rules are finalized. 

After the meeting, the Super Stock magnet cars took to the track, with another round robin. This race saw Tom Bowman take the win, with some chaos behind as the fast cars were flying everywhere. Mark Smith finished second, Bubba Milholen 3rd, Robby Whiteed fourth, Tim Keevin, Josh Grubb, Dan Mueller (whose ThunderCat was having troubles tripping the lap counter) and visiting racer Mark Folgelsong.

Full pictorial race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/7-10-10.html

Next race is the Jamerson Cup races for the Modified and Amateur Modified classes, on Saturday August 7th.
Directions and track pix: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html

Next season starts tentatively on Sept 18th, location to be determined. With an ever expanding collection of first class tracks, the schedule witll be hard to finalize: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tracks.html so be sure to check the MASCAR bbs, as the tentative schedule will soon be posted: http://www.bat-jet.com/board/


----------

